# Springer spaniel rescue- useless owners



## Michen (19 February 2022)

Not sure if this is allowed but I have a “springer” spaniel in my care having taken him off some distantly known people who thought he would be a cockapoo- ffs. They literally wanted rid of him that second so he’s ended up with me because I’m an idiot and couldn’t bear them selling them to a worse idiot looking to make money.

He’s nearly 9 months. Not neutered. Untrained from what I can tell bar a hit and miss basic sit. But he’s super super super biddable. Is already lying quietly on a bed (having been placed back on it gently when roaming around) and is quiet. Good with my bitch and cat.

So I’ll keep him and install some training and there’s no rush but if a home could be found through the power of HHO that would be amazing. Not through someone someone knows but someone active on here that’s a known user.

He would be the sweetest pet with someone who knows what they are doing.  I’m also not convinced he’s full springer, droopy eyes I see some hound!

Before anyone gets their knickers in a twist there is no rush and I will not be rehoming to just “anyone”. I have taken this dog to ensure he DOESN'T end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Amymay (19 February 2022)

Good for you xx


----------



## Michen (19 February 2022)

Amymay said:



			Good for you xx
		
Click to expand...

I am an idiot 🙈🤣 Just can’t bear these poor dogs ending up with such useless people who let them down like this.


----------



## nagblagger (19 February 2022)

I am sure he has found his forever home, he looks part of the family already


----------



## Michen (19 February 2022)

nagblagger said:



			I am sure he has found his forever home, he looks part of the family already 

Click to expand...

Absolutely not I’m afraid 🤣 if I have a second dog it’ll be a pup from my bitch!

But he is very sweet.


----------



## gallopingby (19 February 2022)

He looks very happy with you! Some springers do have droopy eyes, he may need some vet input when he’s a bit older, to tighten but not a complicated procedure.


----------



## Michen (19 February 2022)

gallopingby said:



			He looks very happy with you! Some springers do have droopy eyes, he may need some vet input when he’s a bit older, to tighten but not a complicated procedure.
		
Click to expand...

He does stand with his feet turned out slightly, I know a basset x cocker very well and he just reminds me a little of him.

He came with a basket full of stuff included.. dog cologne. Ffs.


----------



## YorksG (19 February 2022)

Michen said:



			He does stand with his feet turned out slightly, I know a basset x cocker very well and he just reminds me a little of him.

He came with a basket full of stuff included.. dog cologne. Ffs.
		
Click to expand...

A slightly different take on all the gear and no idea!


----------



## Moobli (19 February 2022)

Well done you on giving this sweet boy a safe haven until a permanent home can be found.  It would be lovely if he could be homed to someone on the forum.


----------



## Auslander (20 February 2022)

He's a dear little thing. I'd put money on him being springer/cocker cross - I've had both, and can see both in him.
I'd have him like a shot, if my old setter didn't sink into a deep and dramatic depression every time there's another dog in "his" house


----------



## scats (20 February 2022)

I think he might be a sprocker rather than a full springer. 
What a gorgeous boy though!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (20 February 2022)

What a good looking chap and thank you for helping him.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

He’s really not going to take much to make w nice dog. Already learning about a loose lead even with my other dog running around in front.

https://youtube.com/shorts/Tfd_r7h6KLw?feature=share


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

Oh oh oh oh!

Whhyyyyyy is everyone so faaaaaarrrr awaaaayyyyyy!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

How he sits makes me think part basset.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2022)

I can see a bit of basset in there, but maybe just old fashioned type springer with bad legs?
He looks very sweet and good luck rehoming him.


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Absolutely not I’m afraid 🤣 if I have a second dog it’ll be a pup from my bitch!

But he is very sweet.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get in with the health tests? (Sorry, off topic!).


----------



## Clodagh (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oh oh oh oh!

Whhyyyyyy is everyone so faaaaaarrrr awaaaayyyyyy!
		
Click to expand...

You need a HHO delivery train!


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 February 2022)

I've seen a lot of springers with front legs like that and worse ,  so I wouldn't take that as an indication of a cross.   He looks a lovely lad,  but it might be worth getting those eyes checked out.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			How did you get in with the health tests? (Sorry, off topic!).
		
Click to expand...

Very long story short but had to postpone them though the DNA test kit is sat here waiting. I want to give her another year to mature anyway I think, she’s 2 but still looks like she’s got more filling out to do. So I’ll send the DNA test off wait for the results then do the others in a more relaxed fashion!

She came into season the day after I went to Africa for a month anyway, clever gal 🤣


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

MurphysMinder said:



			I've seen a lot of springers with front legs like that and worse ,  so I wouldn't take that as an indication of a cross.   He looks a lovely lad,  but it might be worth getting those eyes checked out.
		
Click to expand...

Ha I’ve already been in comms with my vet!


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oh oh oh oh!

Whhyyyyyy is everyone so faaaaaarrrr awaaaayyyyyy!
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure there would be a way to get him to you ❤️


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

MurphysMinder said:



			I've seen a lot of springers with front legs like that and worse ,  so I wouldn't take that as an indication of a cross.   He looks a lovely lad,  but it might be worth getting those eyes checked out.
		
Click to expand...

Aren’t they known as Queen Anne legs in gundog terms?  I’ve seen a few working springers like that.
The eyes remind me of a rescue GSD who came in to breed rescue with Pannus.  I’d get them checked too.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 February 2022)

Looks like every springer I saw growing up! Hope he gets sorted.


----------



## stangs (20 February 2022)

Lucky (and very pretty!) boy landing on his feet with you for the time being, and it sounds like he knows it. I'm having to remind myself that I do not need a dog at present over here


----------



## Penny Less (20 February 2022)

I hope someone on here takes him, I would if I could, just my type !


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

Penny Less said:



			I hope someone on here takes him, I would if I could, just my type !
		
Click to expand...

I did think of you when I saw him PL.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

His version of being on the bed is not quite Peppers but he’s learning 🤣

Any suggestions of a good puppy food, so much choice, Pepper is on raw but will probably get him a good quality kibble. Not the Aldi adult wet food he’s been on 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

Thistle will give you details on Spaniel Aid if you want to go that route, although you’re likely to have people on here wanting him.

The foreshortened/Queen Anne forelegs are very spaniel, Brig had very slightly curved fores and was shorter than his brother Jake. Never caused him an issue. Good that you’re getting the eyes looked at, they’re very exaggerated. Any ideas on breeding? I'm guessing not if you’re unsure of his breeding, although he looks pure spaniel to me.

Pets at Home Wainwright’s puppy food is highly rated on the allaboutdogs website. Also, if you download the app saying you have a puppy, you get some serious discounts on food there.


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2022)

If you’re near a Pets at Home, my two do very well on their AVA range.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Thistle will give you details on Spaniel Aid if you want to go that route, although you’re likely to have people on here wanting him.

The foreshortened/Queen Anne forelegs are very spaniel, Brig had very slightly curved fores and was shorter than his brother Jake. Never caused him an issue. Good that you’re getting the eyes looked at, they’re very exaggerated. Any ideas on breeding? I'm guessing not if you’re unsure of his breeding, although he looks pure spaniel to me.

Pets at Home Wainwright’s puppy food is highly rated on the allaboutdogs website. Also, if you download the app saying you have a puppy, you get some serious discounts on food there.
		
Click to expand...

Nope definitely not necessary (thanks though) he has several offers of a home all from known entities so just have to work out the logistics now, so his next move should be his final one, want to avoid minimal shifting around.

No idea on breeding and thanks for the food suggestion


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

I feed Burns dog food. Just saying. 😉


----------



## druid (20 February 2022)

He looks like a poorly breed old fashioned Springer, see plenty with legs that bad about still


----------



## ester (20 February 2022)

Glad you got him


----------



## Penny Less (20 February 2022)

Michen, he looks very happy and settled in your pics, how could you uproot him again (sorry, not what you want to hear!)


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I feed Burns dog food. Just saying. 😉
		
Click to expand...

ooh 😉


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

He looks a bit like a show bred x working bred springer to me.


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 February 2022)

Looks like a sprocker to me. I know a working cocker with similar legs, doesn't cause her any issues.  I hope you find him a good home!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Just checked the vaccs stuff that comes with him and it does say springer cross.

Bless Bog, he always tells the dogs how it’s gonna be!

Anyway lovely permanent home sorted so he will be here another week before his new life starts.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

He'll be fully trained by then right? Obvs.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

He will certainly be much improved 🤣🤣

Either I forgot what puppies were like or Pepper was born trained!


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2022)

👏👏👏 well I'm loving how this thread is turning out


----------



## Highmileagecob (20 February 2022)

He looks like a Welsh Springer. Not many around now, and super working dogs. Full marks to you for taking him on!


----------



## Cloball (20 February 2022)

Glad he's found a home 😊 I met a Springer Bassett cross before and that was a super weird looking dog very sweet but definitely longer and lower than this dude.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

DabDab said:



			👏👏👏 well I'm loving how this thread is turning out
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  😂

Should I own up properly?  I'm a bit excited.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2022)

Highmileagecob said:



			He looks like a Welsh Springer. Not many around now, and super working dogs. Full marks to you for taking him on!
		
Click to expand...

They're mostly very ginger, aren’t they?



PapaverFollis said:



			Me too.  😂

Should I own up properly?  I'm a bit excited.
		
Click to expand...

If you’re getting him, I’m ecstatic! Get the Pets at Home app, free food/toys. He’s still a puppy!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Me too.  😂

Should I own up properly?  I'm a bit excited.
		
Click to expand...

Are you collecting?  
Sent you PM x


----------



## skinnydipper (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Me too.  😂

Should I own up properly?  I'm a bit excited.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how lovely PF.  Congratulations on your new family member.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Lots of photos and updates will be required 😃😃


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2022)

Really fabulous outcome!!! 😄😄


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Lots of photos and updates will be required 😃😃
		
Click to expand...

No issues there!  There's going to be a very disgruntled Sprollie as well.  And a Spaniel that will be pleased that we finally got him a proper little brother.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

I'm just processing all the things I have to sort out now.  MrPF had absolutely zero hesitation when I showed him the picture of that face this morning and was like "I don't care where he is, I'll drive to get him"... I didn't argue!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			No issues there!  There's going to be a very disgruntled Sprollie as well.  And a Spaniel that will be pleased that we finally got him a proper little brother.
		
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Pepper will be ecstatic, she’s already marking the days off on the calendar until he leaves. She hasn’t quite got the jist that when I say “bed” to Henry I obviously don’t mean her (given she’s already on her bed).  

Cue very sad spaniel because she thinks she’s doing the wrong thing 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I'm just processing all the things I have to sort out now.  MrPF had absolutely zero hesitation when I showed him the picture of that face this morning and was like "I don't care where he is, I'll drive to get him"... I didn't argue!
		
Click to expand...

What an absolute prince amongst men!


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Meanwhile Pepper will be ecstatic, she’s already marking the days off on the calendar until he leaves. She hasn’t quite got the jist that when I say “bed” to Henry I obviously don’t mean her (given she’s already on her bed). 

Cue very sad spaniel because she thinks she’s doing the wrong thing 🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Whereas my boys are going to be getting re-trained alongside him because we're all a bit rusty. 🙄😆  Time to dust off the creaking cogs of the dog training bit of brain!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Amymay said:



			What an absolute prince amongst men!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and I couldn’t really be more south. Literally 30 mins away from the sea at the bottom and PF is, well, at the very top 🤣


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

Lost power now.. good with candles and sudden plunge into darkness- tick 😂


----------



## ycbm (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Me too.  😂

Should I own up properly?  I'm a bit excited.
		
Click to expand...


What fantastic news! 
.


----------



## ycbm (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah and I couldn’t really be more south. Literally 30 mins away from the sea at the bottom and PF is, well, at the very top 🤣
		
Click to expand...


Ooh, ooh, can I offer a stopover on one or both legs,  and if only one,  the return journey so I can meet him?   (Oh, and Mr PF of course  🤣)  Or a half way meeting point to pass him over, half an hour off the M6,  45 minutes off the M1. 

.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 February 2022)

@Michen  Not to be a creeper, but every time I see pics inside of your house I want to see more 😅 it looks like a neat old cottage of sorts. Nice features.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

ycbm said:



			Ooh, ooh, can I offer a stopover on one or both legs,  and if only one,  the return journey so I can meet him?   (Oh, and Mr PF of course  🤣)  Or a half way meeting point to pass him over, half an hour off the M6,  45 minutes off the M1.

.
		
Click to expand...

I’m chucking him out of the car at Derby as heading that way, unless of course someone wants to run him further North for PF! 😇


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

ycbm said:



			Ooh, ooh, can I offer a stopover on one or both legs,  and if only one,  the return journey so I can meet him?   (Oh, and Mr PF of course  🤣)  Or a half way meeting point half an hour off the M6,  45 minutes off the M1.

.
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind but I think we're sorted.  The only way my Covid-terrified brain is letting this happen is with minimal indoor people contact through the process.  MrPF is happy to just drive and sleep in the car when he's tired, he's more concerned about doggo.   I'm a bit more worried about it but also... not arguing with him. 😝


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



@Michen  Not to be a creeper, but every time I see pics inside of your house I want to see more 😅 it looks like a neat old cottage of sorts. Nice features.
		
Click to expand...

Spangle best not get used to it, not got the same level of interior design going on here!  But "not chewing the candles" is a very positive sign.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

CanteringCarrot said:



@Michen  Not to be a creeper, but every time I see pics inside of your house I want to see more 😅 it looks like a neat old cottage of sorts. Nice features.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks! I wish it was truly mine but it’s rented off an estate. My mother is an interior designer so it’s well kitted out and it’s a very cute cottage. I really should buy a house but detached cottages on rivers in Hampshire without another house in sight are somewhat rare and pricey, so it’s worth the wasted rent money for now  

Here’s a couple more for a nosy and a complete derail of the thread 🤣 

And Henry is not allowed upstairs on that bed!


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			He'll be fully trained by then right? Obvs.
		
Click to expand...

So happy for you and him.  Wth Mr PF ❤️


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2022)

We love Mr PF.

Does PF also get to take custody of the dog cologne?


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

Moobli said:



			So happy for you and him … does he have a name?
		
Click to expand...

Henry.

He'll be joining Oscar and Hugo.  For the full set of public school boys.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2022)

DabDab said:



			We love Mr PF.

Does PF also get to take custody of the dog cologne?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. It’s actually “baby powder dog cologne”. 

Tbf, he does stink, but thats because I bathed him at the yard with Tesco own brand baby shampoo and it doesn’t smell nice at all 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Moobli (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Henry.

He'll be joining Oscar and Hugo.  For the full set of public school boys.
		
Click to expand...

Meant to be!!


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah. It’s actually “baby powder dog cologne”.

Tbf, he does stink, but thats because I bathed him at the yard with Tesco own brand baby shampoo and it doesn’t smell nice at all 🤦‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

What a bonus. Not surprised Mr PF was so willing to schlep down to fetch him


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Ah thanks! I wish it was truly mine but it’s rented off an estate. My mother is an interior designer so it’s well kitted out and it’s a very cute cottage. I really should buy a house but detached cottages on rivers in Hampshire without another house in sight are somewhat rare and pricey, so it’s worth the wasted rent money for now  

Here’s a couple more for a nosy and a complete derail of the thread 🤣 

And Henry is not allowed upstairs on that bed!

View attachment 87836
View attachment 87837
View attachment 87838

Click to expand...

It really is lovely. Both the cottage and the decor. I can definitely understand why it's worth the wasted rent money.


----------



## Auslander (20 February 2022)

Highmileagecob said:



			He looks like a Welsh Springer. Not many around now, and super working dogs. Full marks to you for taking him on!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - but he really doesn't! My family breed Welshies, and this dog, lovely as he is, is not one!
For a start, the only colour Welshies come in is red and white...


----------



## skinnydipper (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Yeah. It’s actually “baby powder dog cologne”.
		
Click to expand...

Who thinks these things up?  

Ah, I think I've got it.  Target market - furbaby mothers


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 February 2022)

We used to sell the dog colognes at the shop. 🙄 NOT something I used my staff discount to stock up on when I left!


----------



## ellieb (20 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Not sure if this is allowed but I have a “springer” spaniel in my care having taken him off some distantly known people who thought he would be a cockapoo- ffs. They literally wanted rid of him that second so he’s ended up with me because I’m an idiot and couldn’t bear them selling them to a worse idiot looking to make money.
		
Click to expand...

From this to a brilliant home sorted in a day, fantastic work!


----------



## ester (20 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			We used to sell the dog colognes at the shop. 🙄 NOT something I used my staff discount to stock up on when I left!
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood why you would want to inflict something that we can smell on a beast with a much better sense of smell than ours. Must drive them mad. 

Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## MrsMozart (21 February 2022)

In late to this. I'm late to most things at the moment.  But what wonderful, wonderful news! PF and MrPF and all will provide the most wonderful home. Oh happy days indeed 🤗💗


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 February 2022)

Thanks MrsM.

Thanks everyone for being as happy as I am! 😁  After being in slight processing a new development shock yesterday, a night of sleep has let it sink in and I'm just feeling excited to meet him and have him home now.

Lots to do!  Need to tidy the boot room so he can have a bit of his own space where he can have toys that won't be nicked and destroyed by the Sprollie.  I need some new dog beds and I need to refresh the older boys "settle on bed" so we have a chance of working on calm evenings from the off. 🙃 tidying the boot room will involve sorting through all the dog stuff so at least I'll know what I have lurking around and know what I need to get for him. 

Lists.  There are going to be lists. 

It will be a shock to the system having a young spaniel around again but I do actually feel confident about being up to it now.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2022)

You’ll be fabulous, PF, I have no doubt. Lists are good. When we got the pups, w’d luckily kept baby bowls but had given away all our baby collars/leads, but it’s easily sorted.


----------



## Chiffy (21 February 2022)

Great news PF. Only just caught up with proceedings! When you expressed an interest but thought the distance prohibitive, I thought it could be sorted, it’s been done on here before, moving a dog across country by various kind HHOers!


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 February 2022)

Chiffy said:



			Great news PF. Only just caught up with proceedings! When you expressed an interest but thought the distance prohibitive, I thought it could be sorted, it’s been done on here before, moving a dog across country by various kind HHOers!
		
Click to expand...

I did tell MrPF about the possibility of a HHO shuttle but once he's decided he's going to do something himself that's that.   I think he's looking forward to the heroic adventure. 😄 plus it gives them time to get acquainted and team up before little Henry has to deal with the rest of us!


----------



## Clodagh (21 February 2022)

I think it’s brilliant news! HHO strikes again. Proper job. 😁


----------



## Surbie (21 February 2022)

That's a fab result, well done, particularly Mr PF who obviously can't resist the allure of dog cologne! Henry is a really beautiful boy.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2022)

He’s not quite sure about the water yet 🤣

Walking very nicely on lead now and recall pretty decent albiet that might be more following Pepper!

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/tixI6pcfZr8?feature=share[\video]


----------



## PippiPony (21 February 2022)

Hurrah for the power of HHO to the rescue


----------



## Penny Less (21 February 2022)

Didnt someone on here used to design medals for occasions such as these (online only) or maybe Im thinking of another
site.
Anyway a DCM to Mr. PF and PF  (Dog Champion )


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2022)

Auslander said:



			Sorry - but he really doesn't! My family breed Welshies, and this dog, lovely as he is, is not one!
For a start, the only colour Welshies come in is red and white...
View attachment 87844

Click to expand...

That dog has a fabulous head.


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 February 2022)

Michen said:



			He’s not quite sure about the water yet 🤣

Walking very nicely on lead now and recall pretty decent albiet that might be more following Pepper!

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/tixI6pcfZr8?feature=share[\video]
		
Click to expand...

😍

Oscar can't wait to pass on his How To Spaniel knowledge and show him the best bits of the bog.


----------



## Moobli (21 February 2022)

Love this thread!


----------



## AandK (21 February 2022)

What a heart warming thread, Henry is one lucky chap!


----------



## [139672] (21 February 2022)

Lovely thread. He is gorgeous.  Praying no one posts about re-homing a toy poodle!


----------



## Ambers Echo (21 February 2022)

Ah this is brilliant!


----------



## TheOldTrout (21 February 2022)

He is beautiful, I'm sure you and he will be very happy together PF! and Mr PF is an absolute hero, driving to collect him 
Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## scats (22 February 2022)

This is brilliant!
And Michen, your cottage is pretty much my ideal home.  Very jealous.


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 February 2022)

Let the de-rusting of the brain cogs commence...




I might be getting a bit excited. 😂  MrPF is being "let's just concentrate on getting him here to start with".  I'm being "but I want to be good enough so that he can be the goodest boy".  Spaniel and Sprollie are looking concerned.  Sprollie knows the orange book is for him.


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 February 2022)

As soon as I posted that Sprollie literally went and hid behind the bean bag. 😂


My usual approach to any kind of change, even good change, is to freak out a bit and BUY ALL THE THINGS.  I don't need to do that because between my dog cupboards and Henry's box of stuff I will probably have all the things.  So the pile of books to read is a substitute behaviour that I'm trying. 😁 Much healthier!

We have ordered him his very own new bed though.  And all of them are getting new collar tags!

I'm just head spilling on here as it helps me process too.  Else MrPF has to listen to me go over and over things and he's trying to concentrate on work (although he keeps wandering out and talking about Henry too so I know he's excited and trying to hide it. 😂)


----------



## skinnydipper (22 February 2022)

I thought he looked a lovely dog.

I am excited for you, PF.

Looking forward to seeing many pics and reading updates.

Mr PF is a diamond.


----------



## maisie06 (22 February 2022)

He looks lovely -  I have to say I'm glad he's not neutered at only 9 months old! I think you should keep him!


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2022)

maisie06 said:



			He looks lovely -  I have to say I'm glad he's not neutered at only 9 months old! I think you should keep him!
		
Click to expand...

Keep up…. 😜


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 February 2022)

To be fair,  it escalated quickly! 😆


----------



## Michen (22 February 2022)

Using this to moan about idiot dog walkers. Henry on a lead at heel, Pepper alongside him at heel. Walker let’s his two huge bouncy black flat coat retrievers off the lead to come bounding up. I politely ask he calls them in and he says oh why. I say well my bitch is nervous and doesn’t really appreciate dogs bouncing all over her.

His response “well I saw she was off the lead so assumed she was friendly”

And that logic makes sense when the other dog was on the lead how?

Just because my dog was off the lead (and perfectly at heel and not going anywhere near the other dogs) doesn’t mean she wants to be trampled over by two other dogs. People are morons 🤦‍♀️

Anyway, Henry is fine with other dogs bounding up to him and not remotely phased so that’s good, PF.


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2022)

He’s got a proper old fashioned face.
If human he’d wear an elderly tweed suit hand me down. And he’d always have a clean ironed handkerchief available 😀


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 February 2022)

I hope Pepper didn't have too much of a fright. Idiots.  So frustrating.

I'm very glad Henry was chilled about it.   He shouldn't have to deal with too much of that up here hopefully but it's good that he's bold enough to cope with a couple of hooligans.  I generally take mine off to the side and get everyone sitting when we meet other dogs, but both of them will cope with being jumped on too if it happens.


----------



## PapaverFollis (22 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			He’s got a proper old fashioned face.
If human he’d wear an elderly tweed suit hand me down. And he’d always have a clean ironed handkerchief available 😀
		
Click to expand...

😂 *buys tweed dog jacket*


----------



## Michen (22 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			He’s got a proper old fashioned face.
If human he’d wear an elderly tweed suit hand me down. And he’d always have a clean ironed handkerchief available 😀
		
Click to expand...

Well I find him quite uncouth but I’m used to my pretty little delicate bitch 🤣

His spatial awareness is improving though


----------



## Clodagh (22 February 2022)

Lucky you lot are mad!
I said to someone I barely know last week ‘ if Penny were a human she’d be a petty official and have a job that involved a hi viz jacket and a clipboard’. They just looked at me and said ‘oh, right’. Oops!


----------



## Chiffy (22 February 2022)

Michen, I am really sad it was flatcoats or rather a flatcoat owner you were cross with. They are my breed, lively and friendly, can’t wait to greet people and dogs….therefore responsible owners know to catch them when they see there are dogs about that don’t already know them. My dogs are obedient but just love to run and greet , so I know to catch them until I am told they can play off lead. I belong to a facebook group where there is so often a post about teaching these friendly dogs to come back and be steady. I would have at least expected the owner to have caught the dogs ASAP and apologised.


----------



## ellieb (22 February 2022)

I have a problematic flatcoat that bombs towards my dog, too (sorry Chiffy!)! He is a truly lovely, friendly dog, but his owner is really small and she can't walk him on lead because he's too strong. Not ideal!


----------



## Michen (22 February 2022)

ellieb said:



			I have a problematic flatcoat that bombs towards my dog, too (sorry Chiffy!)! He is a truly lovely, friendly dog, but his owner is really small and she can't walk him on lead because he's too strong. Not ideal!
		
Click to expand...

Then why do people get dogs they can't control! Drives me nuts 

Flatcoats are lovely. The dogs are never the problem, how are they meant to know any better.


----------



## palo1 (22 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Using this to moan about idiot dog walkers. Henry on a lead at heel, Pepper alongside him at heel. Walker let’s his two huge bouncy black flat coat retrievers off the lead to come bounding up. I politely ask he calls them in and he says oh why. I say well my bitch is nervous and doesn’t really appreciate dogs bouncing all over her.

His response “well I saw she was off the lead so assumed she was friendly”

And that logic makes sense when the other dog was on the lead how?

Just because my dog was off the lead (and perfectly at heel and not going anywhere near the other dogs) doesn’t mean she wants to be trampled over by two other dogs. People are morons 🤦‍♀️

Anyway, Henry is fine with other dogs bounding up to him and not remotely phased so that’s good, PF.

View attachment 87953

Click to expand...

He is very handsome! Lucky PF and Mr PF    Spaniels are wonderful things.


----------



## Chiffy (23 February 2022)

ellieb, so sad to read about a flatcoat in an unsuitable home. Why don’t these people seek help in training their dogs? Flatcoats are intelligent and very trainable. If you get to speak to the owner, suggest a Gencon to use in training, it’s by far the best of the headcollars as it releases pressure the moment the dog doesn’t pull.
Sorry Michen and PF, not meaning to highjack the spaniel post.


----------



## Michen (23 February 2022)

Just look at this lovely loose lead walking- better than most grown up spaniels I know!! And he’s learned it in a matter of days.

PF hope you wanted him on your left 🤣

https://youtube.com/shorts/jdUcHsSZbwk?feature=share


----------



## maisie06 (23 February 2022)

Amymay said:



			Keep up…. 😜
		
Click to expand...

Just re read = FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

Michen said:



			Just look at this lovely loose lead walking- better than most grown up spaniels I know!! And he’s learned it in a matter of days.

PF hope you wanted him on your left 🤣

https://youtube.com/shorts/jdUcHsSZbwk?feature=share

Click to expand...

😱😱😱 oh man... I'm going to have to preserve that.


----------



## ycbm (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			😱😱😱 oh man... I'm going to have to preserve that.
		
Click to expand...


We'll be watching ....   and judging ....   🤣


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

ycbm said:



			Well be watching ....   and judging ....   🤣
		
Click to expand...

I know! 😆 gah!  It's all going to crumble into a big pile of spaniel madness I'm sure.


----------



## Auslander (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I know! 😆 gah!  It's all going to crumble into a big pile of spaniel madness I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

Spaniel madness is the best sort of madness!


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

Now I'm trying to figure out collars to attach them to.  The boys need new collars anyway... but although it is relatively easy to find red and blue versions of the same collar, trying to find a red, a blue AND a green in the same collar is proving tricky. 😂

I've definitely got my priorities straight here. 😝

I need to wait until Henry is here!  And see what's in his box of things too!  I'm distracting myself from waiting for Saturday with all my Googling though at least.


----------



## skinnydipper (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Now I'm trying to figure out collars to attach them to. The boys need new collars anyway... but although it is relatively easy to find red and blue versions of the same collar, trying to find a red, a blue AND a green in the same collar is proving tricky. 😂

I've definitely got my priorities straight here. 😝
		
Click to expand...

Are these any good?

https://www.cotswoldpetsupplies.co....r-dog-with-love-original-dog-collar-7-colours


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

They look a little lightweight maybe?  I don't know if that matters since I generally use a harness it probably doesn't matter as they are mostly decorative for the ID tag...

I'll add them onto my possible list.

I like Ezydog collars but the only green is Camo... I'm not sure Henry is a Camo dog. 😂


----------



## skinnydipper (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			They look a little lightweight maybe?  I don't know if that matters since I generally use a harness it probably doesn't matter as they are mostly decorative for the ID tag...

I'll add them onto my possible list.

I like Ezydog collars but the only green is Camo... I'm not sure Henry is a Camo dog. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I like Hunter Alu-Strong collars but I couldn't find green.

(I'm good at wasting time and spending money)


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

I'll end up cursing myself for being fussy and they'll all have black or brown. 🙄😆


----------



## Penny Less (23 February 2022)

Clodagh said:



			He’s got a proper old fashioned face.
If human he’d wear an elderly tweed suit hand me down. And he’d always have a clean ironed handkerchief available 😀
		
Click to expand...

And pince nez


----------



## Penny Less (23 February 2022)

Id like to know how you all get good pics of your dogs, my girl only has to see the camera and shes off


----------



## druid (23 February 2022)

Houndland on Etsy. She will make you whatever colour you want for tag collars and isn't expensive at all


----------



## OldNag (23 February 2022)

When is our HHO Henry going to his new home? PF you will have to keep us updated on his progress


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

druid said:



			Houndland on Etsy. She will make you whatever colour you want for tag collars and isn't expensive at all
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'll check her out.  I never know with Etsy how well made they will be but a recommendation is good. 😊


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 February 2022)

Surely he needs a tweed collar to go with his tweed jacket?! There are blue, red and green versions.
https://www.collaredcreatures.com/collections/handmade-harris-tweed-dog-collars


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

OldNag said:



			When is our HHO Henry going to his new home? PF you will have to keep us updated on his progress 

Click to expand...

MrPF is meeting Michen on Saturday.  Then him and Henry get back here when they get back!  Depending on how often MrPF needs to stop and have a nap.

Henry is going to be wondering if he's a van dog now. 😆

I'll definitely keep you all updated.  I might start him a blog thread.  We'll see.


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Surely he needs a tweed collar to go with his tweed jacket?! There are blue, red and green versions.
https://www.collaredcreatures.com/collections/handmade-harris-tweed-dog-collars

Click to expand...

Tweed plus bog? I have concerns. Maybe they all need a grubby walk collar and a tidy walk collar. 🙃


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Tweed plus bog? I have concerns. Maybe they all need a grubby walk collar and a tidy walk collar. 🙃
		
Click to expand...

But Harris tweed is so appropriate! 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I admit, I just have nylon collars for my lot, they would wreck anything nice on undergrowth. I do have the flat tags, tho, that you have to wrestle onto the collar, you’ll never lose it! I was sick of losing tags.


----------



## Michen (23 February 2022)

Had to edit this post as wasn’t quite ready for the HHO wrath on collars or lack of 🤣

Henry doesn’t quite seem to be as interested as being in cover as Pepper though so doesn’t seem to be coming to any harm with his, other than he says he would definitely like a smart new one ❤️


----------



## Michen (23 February 2022)

She hates him really 🤣


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

Awww.  I hope my boys will let him snuggle if he wants.  But they might be grumpy old men about it and not let him!


----------



## nagblagger (23 February 2022)

OMG   Michen you are going to have to get another one when Henry goes....


----------



## Michen (23 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Awww.  I hope my boys will let him snuggle if he wants.  But they might be grumpy old men about it and not let him!
		
Click to expand...

Pepper is only letting him because she’s too polite and wet to say no. She’s giving me serious side eye over it.


----------



## Michen (23 February 2022)

nagblagger said:



			OMG   Michen you are going to have to get another one when Henry goes....
		
Click to expand...

Ha, the only second dog I may have would be a bitch puppy from Pepper one day.

One dog in this cottage is plenty in the winter 🤣


----------



## palo1 (23 February 2022)

Dog collars - my favourite spend!! This is where I get mine: https://www.peartannery.com/collections/dog-collar .  They are probably more traditional than you might like but they are beautifully made and you could definteily have 3 different ones in different colours.  Red Dog has this one in brown: https://www.peartannery.com/collect...her-leather-dog-collar?variant=32234090332262.  They have a lovely fb page too with some super handsome doggos modelling here: https://www.facebook.com/peartanneryLtd/.


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 February 2022)

palo1 said:



			Dog collars - my favourite spend!! This is where I get mine: https://www.peartannery.com/collections/dog-collar .  They are probably more traditional than you might like but they are beautifully made and you could definteily have 3 different ones in different colours.  Red Dog has this one in brown: https://www.peartannery.com/collect...her-leather-dog-collar?variant=32234090332262.  They have a lovely fb page too with some super handsome doggos modelling here: https://www.facebook.com/peartanneryLtd/.
		
Click to expand...

I like them.


----------



## Penny Less (24 February 2022)

Love the tweed collars, but are they just for best, as you cant wash them ?


----------



## Michen (24 February 2022)

Bought Pepper a brand new very expensive orthopaedic bed as an apology for inflicting Henry on her. She’s just about forgiven me (well, I am forgiven when Henry is next door in his crate and she gets the room back for herself)


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 February 2022)

Pepper is gorgeous.  Oscar says can he just swap places with Henry.  Grubby old man. 😱😂


----------



## ellieb (24 February 2022)

Penny Less said:



			Love the tweed collars, but are they just for best, as you cant wash them ?
		
Click to expand...

Joe's got one posh tweed collar (from Silver Peacock - I love sighthound collars!) and it's totally hand-washable - wouldn't bung it in the machine though!


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 February 2022)

Van is all packed up for MrPF's adventure.

The boys have been watching him pack and getting worried that we're moving house again!  I've told them that no, they're just getting a little brother... Oscar said "it better be a proper spaniel this time not some half-baked useless sprollie-thing". Hugo said "does not compute".  I reminded them both that we all coped with the deaf collie puppy we fostered. They looked horrified and said "anything will be better than that monster". 😂


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2022)

Safe journey Mr PF xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 February 2022)

This is so lovely, PF we need Mr PF's travel blog as it happens y'know!


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 February 2022)

I will provide updates.  I'm going to be on tenterhooks all day tomorrow and it'll be weird MrPF not being here!

The boys enjoying their penultimate evening of peace...


----------



## Michen (25 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I will provide updates.  I'm going to be on tenterhooks all day tomorrow and it'll be weird MrPF not being here!

The boys enjoying their penultimate evening of peace...
View attachment 88165

Click to expand...

Oh how their lives are going to change 🤣


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

MrPF safely at the meeting point.  Early. Michen also early though...  Henry Handover will be in very short order...
😁


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

Oh my goodness. We have a Henry!


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)




----------



## Amymay (26 February 2022)

Congratulations!!!! 💕💕💕💕


----------



## Nicnac (26 February 2022)

Wonderful.  Henry is gorgeous!  What a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

I'm so pleased.  Very much looking forward to meeting him myself.  MrPF says he's lovely and very wiggly.  I just hope he's not too stressed out travelling back up.  MrPF wanted to have him in the passenger seat so he wasn't worried by being on his own but he's a bit too wiggly for that so he's in the crate in the back. So a bit on his own back there.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 February 2022)

Hope they have a safe uneventful trip back xx


----------



## Michen (26 February 2022)

I have yet to see him remotely stressed 🤣🤣 safe travels Henry- I’m in the pub!


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

Well deserved, Michen, after your foster human efforts! Thank you much for letting us have him and bringing him northwards.  😊


----------



## Moobli (26 February 2022)

Safe trip home Henry ❤️


----------



## Amymay (26 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Well deserved, Michen, after your foster human efforts! Thank you much for letting us have him and bringing him northwards.  😊
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely well deserved Michin 💕


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

Comfort break. About 8 hours from home.  It's going to be a long night.


----------



## ycbm (26 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Comfort break. About 8 hours from home.  It's going to be a long night.
View attachment 88202

Click to expand...


He is delightful,  isn't he.  He's all paws and beak


----------



## [139672] (26 February 2022)

He is gorgeous and what a lucky dog. Back to collars quickly, Petface do really nice colours of blue, red and green collars and leads. My dog has them in each colour. I’d share a picture if I could find the green one 🙄


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 February 2022)

He has the punk/mohican hairstyle Goose is currently sporting. Brig had it too, but it eventually smoothed out. Goose’s most common nickname is ‘Ponk’, deliberately incorrect! Is it limited to liver and white? None of my black and whites ever had this.


----------



## fiwen30 (26 February 2022)

Oh what a darling! Congrats and well done to all!


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			He has the punk/mohican hairstyle Goose is currently sporting. Brig had it too, but it eventually smoothed out. Goose’s most common nickname is ‘Ponk’, deliberately incorrect! Is it limited to liver and white? None of my black and whites ever had this.
		
Click to expand...

Oscar's dad was liver and white and had the most amazing top knot.  Oscar never grew one though, much to MrPF's disappointment! 😂  He'll be chuffed if Henry keeps his mop head.


----------



## Michen (26 February 2022)

I am so so pleased Henry has found the best home he could have wished for. PF messaged me when I got Pepper- or rather was thinking of getting her  (when some people on HHO gave me a load of crap because I rented my house- apparently some breeders won’t sell to renters even if you have the means to buy if you want to-  hadn’t owned a dog before and was getting a spaniel as a first dog etc) and said “you’ve got this” which gave me loads of confidence and I have the most happy well trained fulfilled dog you could ever meet.

So PF I know you’ve got this too and Henry is going to have the most wonderful home. Happy to have been a facilitator in this but very happy to be going home to a one dog house tomorrow 🤣

Cannot wait to see the updates ❤️


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

Michen said:



			I am so so pleased Henry has found the best home he could have wished for. PF messaged me when I got Pepper- or rather was thinking of getting her  (when some people on HHO gave me a load of crap because I rented my house- apparently some breeders won’t sell to renters even if you have the means to buy if you want to-  hadn’t owned a dog before and was getting a spaniel as a first dog etc) and said “you’ve got this” which gave me loads of confidence and I have the most happy well trained fulfilled dog you could ever meet.

So PF I know you’ve got this too and Henry is going to have the most wonderful home. Happy to have been a facilitator in this but very happy to be going home to a one dog house tomorrow 🤣

Cannot wait to see the updates ❤️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I think there might be lots of updates and possibly a certain amount of stressing out as we all get used to each other!  😂 But we'll get through it.

Just got to get through the next little while waiting as MrPF and Henry make their was back up Scotland. About four and a half hours away now.  I think they'll need to stop for a sleep though.


----------



## Michen (26 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Thank you.  I think there might be lots of updates and possibly a certain amount of stressing out as we all get used to each other!  😂 But we'll get through it.

Just got to get through the next little while waiting as MrPF and Henry make their was back up Scotland. About four and a half hours away now.  I think they'll need to stop for a sleep though.
		
Click to expand...

He stressed me out initially but I soon realised it was the routine of a young dog (vs strained obedient one) and having that second rather than him doing anything wrong. 

He is overly confident but trainable and will be what you make him which is perfect!


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 February 2022)

MrPF has just messaged to say that "he's sweet and bold and wiggly" 😂 

They are stopping for a sleep!


----------



## Michen (26 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			MrPF has just messaged to say that "he's sweet and bold and wiggly" 😂

They are stopping for a sleep!
		
Click to expand...

When you sit down next to him whilst he’s on his bed he crawls in your lap and puts a paw to your heart ❤️🥰

An invasion of space as he knows no boundaries but also v cute 🤣


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

They're home!

Henry is adorable! 🥰 

MrPF is knackered.

All dogs have met outside and are excited but currently in their crates while we sort ourselves out.  Henry vocally unimpressed 😂 Being ignored, poor lad.  I think he's very over-tired now.   He's officially a well travelled little doggo now!


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)




----------



## DabDab (27 February 2022)

Yay! Congratulations all. Look forward to future Henry updates


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2022)

Mr PF is a keeper, that’s for sure. I hope he, and all of you, had a restful night.


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



View attachment 88255

Click to expand...

Oh, bless him. Poor tired man.


----------



## Roxylola (27 February 2022)

These updates are so lovely, I'm honestly teary about it all


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 February 2022)

What a hell of a journey for Mr PF,  so pleased they arrived safely xx
Hope settling in goes well 🤞😊


----------



## Amymay (27 February 2022)

Thanks for updating us. And am so pleased both arrived safely xx


----------



## MrsMozart (27 February 2022)

Yay on all counts, other possibly than MrPF being so bolloxed, but Yay! Happy news indeed lass 🤗💗


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

I'm having that "I have no idea WTF I'm doing" feeling that new animals bring on. 😂  Crashingly tired humans.  Henry has had a poop and a little trot up and down the front part of the croft.  He is a confident wee b*ggerlugs. 

First impressions for me on breed is possibly Show Cocker cross Springer... don't know, just get that impression. 

I think there's going to be a fair bit of quiet crate time for everyone, including humans, today.  I don't want to over-crate him, feel bad as I know he got crated a lot in his first home, but equally I'm using it as a tool to keep everything nice and calm for all dogs.   We're too tired to deal with spaniel riots. 😂  I think an easy, controlled, week.  With lots of short interactions for Henry pup through the days...

Right.  One thing at a time.

I think I will start a little Henry diary thread.  It might help keep my head straight!


----------



## Michen (27 February 2022)

Confident is the right word eh!

Tbh he was crated a fair bit with me too because I had to work and he was too busy to be “loose” whilst I was on conf calls.

He moaned for the first five mins but was then fine!


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

Yes. I think it's fine while we all get used to each other and while we recover from the journey and all that.  He's being very good.  A little bit vocal, then settles.  Will provide Kongs and do little bits with him and just try and do one thing at a time.


----------



## meleeka (27 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			I'm having that "I have no idea WTF I'm doing" feeling that new animals bring on. 😂  Crashingly tired humans.  Henry has had a poop and a little trot up and down the front part of the croft.  He is a confident wee b*ggerlugs. 

First impressions for me on breed is possibly Show Cocker cross Springer... don't know, just get that impression. 

I think there's going to be a fair bit of quiet crate time for everyone, including humans, today.  I don't want to over-crate him, feel bad as I know he got crated a lot in his first home, but equally I'm using it as a tool to keep everything nice and calm for all dogs.   We're too tired to deal with spaniel riots. 😂  I think an easy, controlled, week.  With lots of short interactions for Henry pup through the days...

Right.  One thing at a time.

I think I will start a little Henry diary thread.  It might help keep my head straight!
		
Click to expand...

It’ll all work out in the end I’m sure.
You are absolutely correct. Preventing negative interactions is going to mean taking things slowly.  Henry is probably very tired too.   There’s really no point in rushing these things so don’t stress about that.

Hope you enjoy a restful day.


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2022)

I think your plan sounds perfect. And a diary is a great idea.


----------



## Moobli (27 February 2022)

Sounds like a perfect introduction to his new household.  Setting things up for success now means far less hassle down the line.  I’m sure within a few days it will seem like he’s been there forever.

I wish GSDs were as straightforward.  The poor lad I’ve been helping rehome looks like he’s going to bounce back from his second home too 😔. It seemed perfect for him as well 😣. Gutted!

Anyway a diary for Henry sounds a great idea.  I thought he looked show x working spaniel too.


----------



## palo1 (27 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Yes. I think it's fine while we all get used to each other and while we recover from the journey and all that.  He's being very good.  A little bit vocal, then settles.  Will provide Kongs and do little bits with him and just try and do one thing at a time.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be fine  You will know what is right for your situation - have plenty of faith in yourself and the irrepressible spaniel spirit!! He is gorgeous and reminds me a lot of our childhood springers.  You will have such a lovely dog once you have all settled together and no damage will be done by taking it slowly.  Henry probably doesn't quite know which way is up right now either so although he might not like it, a bit of crate time will both keep everyone safe and provide him with some space and time to just 'be'.   Spaniels can be so blooming busy - they sometimes seem to forget to process stuff and 'think'!  Lucky doggo.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 February 2022)

Moobli said:



			Sounds like a perfect introduction to his new household.  Setting things up for success now means far less hassle down the line.  I’m sure within a few days it will seem like he’s been there forever.

I wish GSDs were as straightforward.  The poor lad I’ve been helping rehome looks like he’s going to bounce back from his second home too 😔. It seemed perfect for him as well 😣. Gutted!

Anyway a diary for Henry sounds a great idea.  I thought he looked show x working spaniel too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sweetpea. I hope he's okay.


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

A thread for Henry...
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/the-new-adventures-of-henry-spaniel.815994/


----------

